# Introduction



## Coolguy32 (Mar 30, 2021)

It said new members had to post here first? Well, I am coolguy32. Don't know what information that you guys want


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi coolguy32! welcome to the forum!
If you have a cat we would love to see pictures!


----------



## Koda&jack (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey, welcome to the forum  we would love to see your kitties! What are they’re name names?


----------



## Coolguy32 (Mar 30, 2021)

Well, I do have a cat of my own, but is there any place I could ask about a medical issue with a family members cat?


----------



## Koda&jack (Feb 8, 2021)

Yes, if you are talking about this forum, you can start a discussion in the Health section. I would highly advise you email your vet if you really want a professional opinion


----------

